# my follistatin cycle



## Usealittle (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok I will be starting my first folli cycle.

Will be starting my folli tomorrow at 100mcg for 10 days will post BW it's 240 this morning.

Today is chest day

workout cycle (if all goes well)
day1 sat. chest 10x3 with 380-385
day2 sun. squat 8x4 with 425
day3 Mon. Off
day4 tues. Squat 10x3 with ?
Day5 wen. Chest 6x6 with ?
Day6 Thurs. Off
day7 fri. Squat 6x6 with ?
Day8 sat. Off
Day9 mon. Squat 7x5 with ?
Day10 tues. Chest 10x3 with ?

I will go for 12+lbs.... Gonna be eatting like crazy, ofcourse strength is the number 1 objective.


Also will be switching to ment and removing NPP on sun day.

Any question?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 27, 2011)

Looks like we finally got USE down here. I'll be following the log


----------



## Usealittle (Aug 27, 2011)

^^^^ yeah I'm here and it's all your falt! Lol


Lol.... Fisrt day on folli, not so great.

Chest and shoulders was VERY tight.... So I went up to 365 for 1 and that shit was tough and slow. So I didn't even try to do 10sets with 380.

Still did some shoulders and tri's but I don't feel like puttin it out there right now.

I'm gonna blame this shit day on the breakfast I had about 1hr before the workout.


----------



## Usealittle (Aug 28, 2011)

Lol.... (don't really feel like laughing right now) will I know why yesterday was shit. I'm sick.... Fuck! Every time I start to get sick it starts in my throat, that's where it's at now. I'm gonna be loading up on antibiotics to try to get rid of this shit as quick as possable.

So needless to say the folli cycle is on hold till I'm over this.


----------



## brundel (Aug 28, 2011)

Knowing how you respond to AAS I expect good things.


----------



## Usealittle (Aug 29, 2011)

Well not sure if I'll be in today. Still kinda fellin messed up....

Thx B, I'm lookin for big things from it also.


----------



## Usealittle (Aug 31, 2011)

Fellin better gonna try to restart tomorrow. Cross your fingers for me.


----------



## Usealittle (Aug 31, 2011)

K I'll be starting again tomorrow with the squat 8x4 with 425.

Feelin much better, I'll give the bw tomorrow.


----------



## cg89 (Aug 31, 2011)

i wouldn't touch that shit if my life depended on it 20 years from now that virus that you injected into your body will become active and make your arms explode..BOOM lol jk but its too new for me


----------



## Usealittle (Sep 1, 2011)

Pinned the shot this morning.

Lol, on the 27th I was 240.... And today I'm 236, wow. -4lbs in 4 days.... Gonna squat today 8x4 425 I'll get back after the session.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Sep 1, 2011)

Are you eating heavy or normal? Fat + or-?


----------



## Usealittle (Sep 1, 2011)

What do you mean fat + or -..... ?am I eatting more fat then norm? Well on top of my food I am eatting half a pizza ed... My bf is 8-9%. I'm never fat, me and my wife ain't gonna have that! Lol.

Also squat went great! 8x4 with 425. Woohoo! On to the next 1!


----------



## Usealittle (Sep 1, 2011)

Btw.... The half a pizza ed has been the norm for the last 2 months.


----------



## Usealittle (Sep 1, 2011)

Tomorrow I gonna do some chest, don't know what I'm gonna do cuz I'm so over trained on chest. I'm not gonna try the 6x6, I'm just gonna go with the flow and see how it goes.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Sep 2, 2011)

What I ment was are you eating xtra calories?


----------



## Usealittle (Sep 2, 2011)

Other then the pizza, no


----------



## Usealittle (Sep 6, 2011)

Update....

On Thursday I went in and benched, chest is still really tight. Bar was movin very slow.....

Only posting singles
365-1
385-1
405-1
425-1
440-1 new pr, only by 5lbs. But with how tight my muscles are I'm sure movin faster iv got 10+ more in there. I was lookin for 450 but.... Next time.

That's chest day.







Ok guys, I went to the lake house this wkend and I told my wife when we where takin stuff in the house to bring in my small cooler (with my peps and gh in it) and she sid she did but didn't! So all that shit is worthless cuz it set in the car all day and night in 100degree heat. So all the shit it lost.

I have 2wks before I go to the olyimpa and I'm not goin on any trips anywhere between now and then so I will for sure make 10days in a row with the folli.



To be continued......


----------



## Usealittle (Sep 6, 2011)

Almost forgot the best part.... After the max I did 405 for3(witch iv never done before) then did 225 for 32 reps! Each rep was just short of lockout, 90% reps.

Then went and did some shoulders and tris...


All in all better then I thought it was gonna be.


----------



## Usealittle (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok, I'm starting another folli cycle today. Bw 238( after morning piss) I'm gonna be running 150mcg ed due to the fact that I only have 7 days till olyimpa. Then there will be no time to workout and I'll be in Vegas and most likely forget.

I'll get back later with workouts, they have changes due to knee issues.


----------



## Usealittle (Sep 9, 2011)

Lol, Im not squating full anymore so I did high box squats for the first time sense I had my knee done, over 1year.So I did box squats(2" above parrell) did 8x4 with 500. Not bad for how long it been.

Tomorrow I'll do speed day on bench. Also I know it's just the eatting from the day but right now in 242... We will se about that in the morning.


----------



## Usealittle (Sep 10, 2011)

Got up this morning and was 240 at 8am.

Went to the gym and everything felt good.... I don't know if it's my head or what but I'm feelin fuller and only takin 1 or 2 warm up sets to feel the pump! And its only day 2 at 150mcg....

Gonna box squat on Monday, try 10x3 with somethin like 520-530. Now workouts on Sunday.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm sorry if I'm misunderstanding, but your routine consists of nothing but bench and squat?? And you're trying to grow but not eating any extra?​


----------



## Ravager (Sep 11, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> I'm sorry if I'm misunderstanding, but your routine consists of nothing but bench and squat?? And you're trying to grow but not eating any extra?​




lol x2!


----------



## Usealittle (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm squating 3-4x wk and I'm benching 2x wk, on bench day I'm doin shoulders and tris also. No need for back work, it already to big for the rest of me. My DL is strong so the squating will help with that. I'm eattng an extra 1-1500 ed.


As long as I'm here, I'm 241 this morning.


----------



## Brujonn (Sep 11, 2011)

Any big difference with the follistatin addition?


----------



## Usealittle (Sep 11, 2011)

It's only been 3 days and iv gained 3lbs.... I hope tomorrow will be 4! Gonna squat again so we will see.


----------



## Usealittle (Sep 12, 2011)

Today I'm 241, I box squated again shit felt really easy!

10x3 with 525.... Smoked em all! Wanted to add weight after the 3rd set but kept em the same, it's only the 2nd time iv done em in over a year so I can't ask for more. Tomorrow I will do some kinda chest work....


----------

